# Keine komplette Übertragung?



## Ronan-.- (27. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

wollte mal fragen, ob es nur mir so geht, das nicht die kompletten rezepte an den buffed server gesendet werden?
Naja ich finde die sache mit den ungelernten rezepten echt klasse, allerdings hab ich nun bemerkt, das ich davon einiges kann.
Bitte um hilfe.

lg Ronan


----------



## ZAM (27. April 2009)

1. Lösche bitte mal die Datei BLASCProfiler.lua aus dem Verzeichnis \WTF\Account\Dein_Accountname\SavedVariables\ im World-of-Warcraft-Installationsverzeichnis 
2. Prüfe in \Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.toc ob du Version 2.9.2 hast - Interface-Num 30100. Falls nicht, starte einmalig die Datei BLASCLoader.exe im BLASC-Installationsverzeichnis.

Bei Schritt 1 bitte WoW vorher schließen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

